# France 0 - Scotland 1



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry - just had to mention this. :grin:

It's not every day that we beat a team like France - twice!!!


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

well done even though I'm English, congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers Tony - England seemed to be a bit better tonight - got the desired result anyway.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Way to go, Iain. :laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey John, good win for Wales as well.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Mae'n iawn. Sure was. :grin:

EDIT: You've got an easier fixture in the next Rugby games. I fancy Scotland's chances against Romania better than Wales against Australia. :4-dontkno


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Sure, but we've still got the All Blacks and Italy...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

True, but we've still got Fiji.
Where do you get all your smilies?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

JohnthePilot said:


> True, but we've still got Fiji.
> Where do you get all your smilies?


Surely you'll beat Fiji??

The smileys are a FF add-in. (not available in IE - sorry...:grin


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't half the All Blacks come from places like that? :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Yas. I was supposed to go to the pub, but got college tomorrow so i didnt :laugh:


We actually won a game, im suprised LOL.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Good job, we don't really care for soccer in the us


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Is that just "sour grapes" because England beat you? :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sweden 0 - Denmark 0 (football) 

But, Denmark will need a miracle to qualify for the European Championship next year. :grin:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Heh, my dad was happy about this. In your face France!

And for England, Owen is back!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

eneles said:


> Sweden 0 - Denmark 0 (football)
> 
> But, Denmark will need a miracle to qualify for the European Championship next year. :grin:


Nicholas, I see you're doing your best so that the world forgets your part-Dane... :tongue:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Tartan Army : Click here


Amazing. I think i spot Glas in that video :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

HawMan said:


> Amazing. I think i spot Glas in that video :laugh:


He should have left his shirt on though. :laugh:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

:laugh::laugh:

Yea, he has his kilt on in the bottom right corner with his shirt off :grin::grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Zazula said:


> Nicholas, I see you're doing your best so that the world forgets your part-Dane... :tongue:


Now, *that's* what I call "rude or crude behaviour" or even flaming. :laugh:
What will be next? Part-Turk? :tongue:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

HawMan said:


> Tartan Army : Click here
> 
> 
> Amazing. I think i spot Glas in that video :laugh:


I wish!!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

This is good news but....Who wants to hear some better news :grin::grin:

Port Power are almost in the grand final! all they need to do is beat the Kangaroos, then they will either play Geelong or Collingwood in the grand final!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

IMO, it's not very nice to beat kangaroos. :tongue:


----------

